# Tractor has fuel and oil flooding air filter and carb



## Hosss2 (May 6, 2014)

I have a Craftsman lawn tractor MODEL NUMBER 917.252520.mower will start and run a few seconds then shoots fuel and looks like oil mixture into air filter.floods and dies.
Was running great last fall.Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Just off the top of my head, have you checked the crank case ventilator to be sure it's not plugged? Tapped on the carb to be sure the float isn't stuck?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The first thing I'd do is smell the oil for the presence of gasoline in the crank case.
IF you do, you have carb problems that need to be addressed and then an oil change.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Does oil shoot into the carb. with the air filter removed? What's the condition of the air filter, Is it clogged with dust and debris?


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd spray a little seafoam into the air intake when it is running. if that alone doesn't fix it, you likely have a clogged up crankcase breather. you could disassemble and clean it or also just try to spray a little seafoam in there and let it sit for a while and see if it cleans it out and lets the oil drain back where it is supposed to go instead of into your air filter.

to fix right likely disassemble and rebuild carb, and crankcase breather assembly. kits are usually pretty cheap.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Head gasket??


----------

